

Social Marketing: How to Attract Viewers to Your Live Show - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.ustream.tv/blog/2008/04/28/social-marketing-how-to-attract-viewers-to-your-live-show/

======
jasonlbaptiste
Great post since live video is the next big "wave"

------
schlichtm
Basic but great info

